# MUA drives me nuts sometimes.



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2006)

I really really hate it when people want to swap a large amount (value-wise) of your items for an equal amount monetarily of their items, but has NO tokens, and expects you to ship at the same time when you have plenty of feedback (positive)  between here, MUA and Ebay.

Sorry, it just makes me mad, I got my hopes up for an item, and I can't risk my items on a swapper with no feedback anywhere.

sorry, my rant for the evening.

am I totally off-base?


----------



## user3 (Mar 21, 2006)

Nope you are right on the money hunny!
Some new swappers lately really have balls.
I guess they just don't seem to understand how things work.


----------



## depecher (Mar 21, 2006)

No, you are NOT offbase at all. You are established. They aren't. I'd be scared to get ripped off. I have 1 trader rating here and 100% positive feedback on eBay. I've done 1 transaction and sent my item off first before I got the payment. I trusted the person and wanted to get established here. If the person is legit and honest, they will wait until you get your end before they expect to get their end. The whole swap thing has me nervous though. I just don't want to get ripped off. I will only deal here or on eBay with established people.

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm just disappointed- it was for Pleasureflush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, there is no way that I'm going to swap a bunch of stuff for it, with someone with no feedback who won't ship first. 

I dunno- the whole situation is fishy, she got all defensive when I asked her to swap first, and the only items on her list are the highly sought after...  H&S Paint, Pleasureflush, Coco Beach, etc....


She got all pissy and said that no one would swap with me because I have ONE negative on MUA, from a buyer whose item I sent, and have PROOF that I sent, which they never received.  argh.. its so frustrating.


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2006)

I just hate MUA period.  I had a huge tragedy in my family a while back, including losing my mom when she unexpectedly died horribly...and GOD FORBID, got behind on THREE swaps which I FIXED by sending my end and then some, and sending back their end on top of it, but it was like a feeding frenzy with the people running to swaptawk and making up all kinds of lies and crazy bullshit.  It was surreal.  I swear it was like a bloodfeast and I was the main dish.  I could not believe the lack of compassion and understanding of some people, and the overwhelming desire some seem to have for drama.  So I was outta there.  Still am...good riddance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I had almost 100 positives when this happened and 0 negs/neutrals.  Go figure!


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2006)

Daisydee- yeah, I can't believe the nerve of some people, and the lack of compassion for other people (and for what may be going on in their life)  I'm getting to a point where I'm reluctant to swap on there, since I have no background on people.  at least here I can determine by a person's posts a basic idea of what the person is like, and if they are trustworthy, a good example, Shawna-  she is very helpful and nice on here, and is the best person I've swapped with!  I dunno, MUA is getting bitchy lately.


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2006)

Great, now she is harassing me, and threatening me with a negative token.  WE DIDN'T EVEN SWAP?!  argh.  why do I bother.


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_Great, now she is harassing me, and threatening me with a negative token.  WE DIDN'T EVEN SWAP?!  argh.  why do I bother._

 
Yep...totally agree.  Here you can see kind of what people are all about.  It's more personal and it just feels more like a community.

I hope you can get rid of the psycho easily.  :crap:


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2006)

I put her on ignore.


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_I put her on ignore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL  -- that should get her panties in a wad!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was that wrong to say?


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2006)

lol, nope, not at all


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 21, 2006)

just curious, but whats her username? She may be a swaplifter with a new name . . .


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2006)

motherof4 I think it was.  There was no real name, not even a first in her profile.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 21, 2006)

That's one thing I don't like about it, there seems to be so many swaplifters, which makes it hard for me as a newbie because I genuinely would'nt DREAM of stealing anything from anyone but as the silent rules go, I need to send first, which I completely understand but it sucks to know somebody could be ripping me off for no good reason... speaking of which, I was going to swap with CECILIATHEMUPPET, has anybody ever traded with her, I'm really skepital as she has one negitive, one neutral but only ONE positive, and I sent her a msg saying I would prefer she send hers first seeing as she has a negitive and basically no positive, but she still insists I send first... do you think I should tell her to send her end first and if not, stop the swap?

But if she decides to leave a negitive on me, that's something I can't have as I have nothing right now... that may influence my other current swaps, therefore leaving me open to swaplifting... BLAHHHHH


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2006)

thats kinda why when I started, I started swapping smaller items that wouldn't be a HUGE deal if they were swaplifted.  

with this swap it was upwards of $100 that she wanted me to swap- with no feedback on her end... she must be outta her gourd!


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_That's one thing I don't like about it, there seems to be so many swaplifters, which makes it hard for me as a newbie because I genuinely would'nt DREAM of stealing anything from anyone but as the silent rules go, I need to send first, which I completely understand but it sucks to know somebody could be ripping me off for no good reason... speaking of which, I was going to swap with CECILIATHEMUPPET, has anybody ever traded with her, I'm really skepital as she has one negitive, one neutral but only ONE positive, and I sent her a msg saying I would prefer she send hers first seeing as she has a negitive and basically no positive, but she still insists I send first... do you think I should tell her to send her end first and if not, stop the swap?

But if she decides to leave a negitive on me, that's something I can't have as I have nothing right now... that may influence my other current swaps, therefore leaving me open to swaplifting... BLAHHHHH_

 

If she has only one positive and already has a neg and a neutral, I would NOT swap with her.  It's understandable if someone with many swaps has a bad experience suddenly, but not when they've had three swaps and only 1 was satisfactory.  Save yourself the trouble...more than likely you can find the same item from someone else.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 21, 2006)

i agree with u TOTALLY mel.. u had every right not to swap with her... if it sounds too good to be true, it usually IS!!


----------



## toby1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_motherof4 I think it was.  There was no real name, not even a first in her profile._

 
Hmm I sent her a swap request to see what she would say as I was very leery of someone on MUA for 2 days with a list of HTF items...she never responded


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2006)

Nina- thats exactly my thought.  As bad as I wanted her end of the swap- I wasn't willing to risk mine


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2006)

toby- yeah, I can believe that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## rubixio (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_motherof4 I think it was.  There was no real name, not even a first in her profile._

 

I find it odd she has a bunch skinfinishes up for swap, yet her wishlist says "any skin finishes". Seems kind of weird, no?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2006)

My big gripe at MUA is the lack of replies to swap requests.  I probably get 1 reply for every 6-8 swap requests I send.  It is just me?  Did I forget my deodorant or something??  I also had the most abnoxious reply to a message a few weeks ago, I said I was very interested in an item they had and their reply?  "Yeah, So? P="  Thank goodness for that ignore button.  I would never have the nerve to act so rudely to someone.  I've actually had pretty good luck with new people sending first.  I usually ask them right up front in my first message and try to ask as nicely as possible as I remember it really sucked when I had to send first all of the time when I was new and I keep that in mind when asking.  As Nina (Juneplum) said tho, if it sounds too good to be true...  That is the truth!  Anytime I feel uneasy with a swap, I pass, you just have to go with your gut instincts!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_Daisydee- yeah, I can't believe the nerve of some people, and the lack of compassion for other people (and for what may be going on in their life)  I'm getting to a point where I'm reluctant to swap on there, since I have no background on people.  at least here I can determine by a person's posts a basic idea of what the person is like, and if they are trustworthy, a good example, Shawna-  she is very helpful and nice on here, and is the best person I've swapped with!  I dunno, MUA is getting bitchy lately._

 







   tears of happiness, I love you too Mel!  And I'd swap with you anytime


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubixio* 
_I find it odd she has a bunch skinfinishes up for swap, yet her wishlist says "any skin finishes". Seems kind of weird, no?_

 

Yeah, I thought the same thing.... and she is looking for Pink Vivid pigment, which she allegedly has for swap?  I dunno.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh, this whole thing just screams swaplifter to me.  Don't send your items.


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Oh, this whole thing just screams swaplifter to me.  Don't send your items._

 

Oh, trust me, I don't plan on it


----------



## sasha (Mar 21, 2006)

hi, yeah we all had to send first at one time, [who do they think they are!!] I am very new to this site but have over 150 swaps on MUA and some of the drama over there is childish. I would not swap with her [little red lights are going off with that one]


----------



## toby1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Update** just saw that MUAer was indeed a swaplifter and some lost a large amount in swaps to her


----------



## Piaqua (Apr 3, 2006)

yep... huge thread about it on swap talk...


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 4, 2006)

where is this swap talk that I hear so much about?


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_where is this swap talk that I hear so much about?_

 
http://pub46.ezboard.com/bswaptawk
post an entry first, best bet is introductions, then you can access the board.
i was swaplifted by motherof4, i sent my items like 2 weeks ago... wish i had known about all this before hand.
but lesson learned...
and now in the process to teach her one.


----------



## bebs (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_motherof4 I think it was.  There was no real name, not even a first in her profile._

 
I had the same chick try pretty much the same thing I have quite a few on ebay a few on here and she insisted on me sending my items first -two pigments for the same skinfinish- I was really tempted to do it but before I had agreed the girl had the nerve to start going off on me for not responding to her fast enough and having other offers for it, so I decided it seemed like a bad idea and not to do anything with her.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 6, 2006)

Hmmmm....Motherof4 tried to talk me out of some quads.  She offered me the elusive Pleasureflush as well.  I declined her offer also.  It all seemed too fishy.  What a beeeyotch!


----------



## Urbana (Apr 10, 2006)

i dont swap lately because of that. and i dont know MUA, but i like the places like here, where you get to know (in anyway...) the person you are swaping with.
and when i notice something weird... thats the end!


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't like the whole idea of swapping =.=" THERE ARE SOME WEIRDOS + MEANIES out there >.<"~~~~~ (of course there're some good ppl too, but wut if I get some very ugly swapping experiences?!)


----------



## frocher (Jun 24, 2008)

.....


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2008)

It sure seems with the people who have been scamming on here lately that there isn't much that can be done.  I hope that it catches up with them.  It is BS if they do this and get away with it.  Makes me sick!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm newer to MUA and am so thankful for it b/c it lead me here =) ... But I have about 20 tokens now... I had no problem sending first and would never have dreamed about asking anything different, There are crazies out there but you could normally tell when an established experienced swapper had run into one by the feedback. I have only swapped with experienced swappers... so I think that helped a lot. Now I'm trying to build up feedback here =). It is so irritating when people ignore your requests and such, what happened to common decency ? It stinks that a few people can and will ruin a good thing.


----------



## rbella (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'm kinda over MUA.  I used to love it over there, but every time I got my items, they were not in the condition that they were stated to be in.  Also, no one ever responds anymore.  I much prefer it over here.  I like to purchase here b/c everything comes in great condition and I'm not waiting to see if my end was held up.  Just click, pay and go!!!!


----------

